# DB Verbindung im IDE funktioniert, als jar nicht



## Jazz (16. Jun 2005)

Hi,
wenn ich mein Programm im IDE teste, klappt das mit der DB Verbindung ohne Probleme, wenn ich allerdings ein jar erzeuge, wird eine exception ausgelöst: jdbc treiber wird nicht gefunden.
Muss man für jars noch bestimmte einstellungen tätigen, odcer wie kann ich das problem beheben

im voraus schon mal danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

ja, der classpath muss den jdbc treiben enthalten


----------



## Jazz (16. Jun 2005)

der classpath ist eingetragen, ansonsten würde das ja im ide auch nicht funktionieren


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

nein, die IDE verwaltet einen eigenen Classpath

wie erstellst du denn die jar?

MANIFEST.MF -> Classpath...


----------



## Jazz (16. Jun 2005)

ich habe den Classpath in windows als systemvariable deklariert
die jar-datei erstelle ich mit einem ide namens bluej, da kann man beim speichern nur angeben, welche klasse die main methode enthält


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

du nimmst Eclipse und BlueJ gleichzeitig?

und kannst nicht mit dem Classpath umgehen?

mein Tipp: vergiss die ganzen IDEs und mach dich an der normalen Konsole mit den Befehlen javac jar und java vertraut (in die Doku schauen), das musst du sowieso irgendwann lernen


----------

